# Space Marine Legion Centurions



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

*Space Marine Legion Centurions*
Forge World miniatures, Masters6-level, TMP, freehands. Web-launch exclusive.
*Post on MadFly-Art*.
*Post on Facebook*.
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky
For Sale on *eBay*.









Ultramarines Legion Centurion








Sons of Horus Legion Centurion








Emperor's Children Legion Centurion








Imperial Fists Legion Centurion








World Eaters Legion Centurion








Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great painting, loving the imperial fist and world eater, especially.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, those two really seem to be the most popular


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The lack of Iron Hands Centurion makes me sad, otherwise love the lineup shot.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

they realy came out great, especialy love the Imperial fist.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the model is f-ugly, but the painting is excellent: i'd say Emp Child and 2nd world eaters


----------

